# Brits in France - Declaring trusts and 10,000 euro fine



## Dan Hyde

Hi all,

I'm a journalist at the Daily Mail in London and I'm writing a story this week about how the French government is changing the rules so that expats need to declare trusts they set up in the UK for family members, or trusts from which they will one-day get a windfall.

I don't know if you've heard, but they are fining people 10,000 euros for failing to declare trusts. There is even a fear that pensions transferred from the UK to France will be caught in the net. 

The deadline is supposed to be be 15 June but we think they will now extend this.

Long story short, I to talk to someone affected. We need to give an example for the paper and in doing so, hopefully save a lot of people a lot of money. 

If you know anyone who would be able to help - or if you are yourself - all it would be is a 15 minute chat tomorrow (Tuesday 5 June) and sending across a digital photo.

I would be INCREDIBLY grateful for your help!

Drop me a an email at dan[dot]hyde[at]dailymail[dot]co[dot]uk

Kind regards to all,

Dan


----------



## Dan Hyde

Sorry, mistake there. I need to talk to someone today!

Please help if you can. You will be doing a favour for a lot of people.


----------



## parsnips

Dan Hyde said:


> Sorry, mistake there. I need to talk to someone today!
> 
> Please help if you can. You will be doing a favour for a lot of people.


Hi,
Why not speak to a french tax specialist like Kenningtons.


----------



## Dan Hyde

Hi parsnips, thanks for your tip. I've given them a ring but to no avail. Are you able to help?


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've moved your post over to the Media Requests section and clarified the title a bit to see if we can attract a bit more attention.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dan Hyde

Thanks Bev.


----------

